# Is it too much?



## rd2richs (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm trying to start a new clothing line, I printed my shirts on
american apparel, got tags done stickers done
and im promoting on myspace and going to clubs, 
my first time I sold 9 at $22 each but after that I haven't sold any, people complained that it was too much so i lowered it to $20
and they still complain! I try explaining it's printed on american apparel and has custom tags and is a colorful design but peopledon't seem to understand. Sometimes I think that maybe people are not o into the bright colors where I live and alot don't even know what american apparel is! I'm going to a indie/electro club in hollywood where I hope people appreciate the quality and colorful designs.
but until that happens...
What do I do? do i lower my price? marketing ideas?


ps. I'm not even making a profit, the first time i printed my shirts the screen printed screw me over big time and made a crappy job where now im stuck with 120 shirts that i use for cleaning around the house.
so im just trying to make my money back.


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

maybe you should start at a lower price like 15 and then when u got reg buyers then put it up, your designs could have been done with vinyl for cheaper btw, especially the LA hype ones...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

As you've realized, customers could really care less that your t-shirt designs have "custom tags". 

That's something that really only impresses you and maybe other t-shirt folks  

Customers just care about a cool design and a comfortable t-shirt.

Most don't care about American Apparel, branding, hang tags, etc.

You may want to look into different and better ways of marketing/advertising your products to get them in front of the right buyers.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I also agree that most people (at least here) do not even know what aa is. I sell Gildans and port @ co and everyone is fine with that. If they would ask for a different shirt I would get it for them and explain that the cost would be higher

I do have a question on your shirts though. Is the A and the P meant to have the fill in it?

Find better customers
there are people willing to pay more you just need to find them.
In my opinion I would try using the less expensive shirts and make a better profit unless they ask for something different.


----------



## rd2richs (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree next time around I wont buy the colorful tags but simple black and white and ill stick with aa but use less colors, and yes it's suppose to be filled it's part of the design


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I think your design's will sell a lot more if you didn't have a fill in the A, just my opinion here.They look nice and all, besides the A fill, but stick to your prices you don't want to lose any money.


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

i reckon the colourfulness both in your shirt and your print are the main attraction of your design, i dont think you should sacrifice that, i agree with everyone else, use a cheaper shirt, ud be surprised, alot of people on here like gildans

and like i said before, with these designs(apart from the last 1), u could have saved yourself a packet using vinyl

thanks


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Customers just care about a cool design and a comfortable t-shirt.


Great advice, Rodney... and I know you like those comfy tee shirts. Outside of the Bamboo (already know you love those!) can you tell me what other brand and style tees you really like to wear?


----------



## gorilladuck (Jan 28, 2008)

The T-shirt blank brand name in the collar doesn't make people think less of a shirt? This is good news. I was worried that it not being able to have my own brand on the tag would make my business seem less professional. I'd love to put in custom tags, but I can't afford it right now. When it comes to brands of blanks, though I would think customers might actually have a preference, depending on one's target market. For instance, the rep that AA has for being made in America and not using sweatshop labor might make a difference to some people. And if comfort is important to them, they might already be familiar with how AA feels. But I guess if you find other brands that feel the same but are less expensive, there's no reason not to give it a try. After sticking with AA and Continental Bamboo, I used Alstyle ringspun 1701 for my latest order. I'm hoping that I'll find the material to be as soft as AA. They're certainly much less expensive. I found many threads here about Alstyle, and most people seemed to think the 1701 was pretty soft, although not as thin or fitted as the AA. Most people seemed to like other Alstyle styles as well.


----------



## taylormoson (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey man,

I have a few suggestions for you about how to pump up your business.

First: What people are saying about lowering the price is a must. You should not always compete on price, however, the one color designs you are producing, even if they are on AA shirts, cannot be costing you any more than $8-10 I hope.

Second: Try and position yourself as a clothing line that does something different than any others in the industry. Find your niche market and advertise, promote, and sell to that niche. Your designs are hip, and urban. Something that would undoubtedly do well in the music industry. I would attempt to sponsor a local band, or musical group that could promote your line for you. 

Third: Try trading credit to local retailers, bands, clothing shops, anything. Try to get your clothing line ON AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSIBLE. T-shirts are a unique product because they do marketing for the company every time the consumer puts it on. If you are not giving your first shirts away, try to sell your shirts for bottom dollar to begin with. We have found that the successful companies are the ones who establish a strong following before they venture into the market.

I hope you have found at least some of this information useful and good luck to you and your clothing line.

Taylor Moson
Marketing Director
Consuul Printing and Design


----------



## taylormoson (Aug 11, 2008)

Something like this would be a good positioning for you guys.

Also, keep using myspace and I would reccomend looking into Facebook's PPC (Pay per Click) advertising. It is quite affordable and very effective in certain markets.

All the Best,

Taylor Moson


----------



## dvirhazout (Oct 20, 2008)

It is a problem  but everything can be solved.

First of all, you can print 70% of your tees not on american apparel and then let the customer choose what he wants.. high quility or cheep price.

Try to wide your auidience and get to people around your own town. You can do it with the internet. open a internet store where you'll sell your own stuff.
People that are buying tees on the internet usually prefer quility stuff even if it's not that cheap.

GL


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Girlzndollz said:


> Great advice, Rodney... and I know you like those comfy tee shirts. Outside of the Bamboo (already know you love those!) can you tell me what other brand and style tees you really like to wear?


Alstyle 1701, Alternative Apparel, the Life is Good sueded cotton tees, Article 1 euro fit tee, Pacific Sports ESW tee, Luxe-T, Jerzees style 18z, BareApparel super soft washed tee, American Apparel are nice sometimes. A few others that I'm probably forgetting 



> The T-shirt blank brand name in the collar doesn't make people think less of a shirt?


Nope. I've always felt that relabeling is done more for the clothing line's ego rather than any customer perception. 

Maybe if you're selling in a retail store environment (offline), then it becomes more of an issue. But online, they don't see the label when they buy, and they really could care less when they get it (speaking generally).

Letting your customer's know what brand t-shirt you use can be a benefit sometimes, since they know a few brands by name. It could help them associate your brand with a quality/comfortable shirt, or a brand they like and know the sizing of because they've purchased them before.

If you're printing on a Gildan t-shirt but selling higher end $30+ t-shirts, you could run into problems with having Gildan in the neck label (or even by using a "regular" shirt that doesn't match your line). But in general, it's not that big of deal.


----------



## burntmill (Nov 3, 2008)

have you tried to get them put into stores? I am sure you might be able to find a store on melrose that might be interested selling them.


----------



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

I just showed a few of my friends your shirts and they said they would pay about $18-$20 at the most.

By the way, your designs look really good and like others have said, you could have done them in vinyl.

Good luck


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Rodney said:


> As you've realized, customers could really care less that your t-shirt designs have "custom tags".
> 
> That's something that really only impresses you and maybe other t-shirt folks
> 
> ...


Online customers wouldn't care about hang tags but if your selling in stores it's just another way to add to your branding message. Also when the customer gets the item they're going to see the tag everytime they put on a shirt. Maybe that will remind them to go back to your store and see what new things you have.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jkruse said:


> Online customers wouldn't care about hang tags but if your selling in stores it's just another way to add to your branding message. Also when the customer gets the item they're going to see the tag everytime they put on a shirt. Maybe that will remind them to go back to your store and see what new things you have.


Yes, selling in retail stores (offline) would be a totally different situation. I was mostly talking about online though.

The money some people spend on custom neck tags, hangtags and fancy stuff could better be spent on marketing and advertising to get the cool designs in front of the right buyers in my opinion. Again, that's for the folks that mostly sell online and don't have a huge marketing budget.


----------

